# Ищу невролога



## Лунана (12 Май 2008)

Уважаемые Санкт-Петербуржцы! Однополчане по болезни
Прошу Вашей помощи, не могу найти невролога. 
34 года не хочу делать операцию, Ищу грамотного невролога 
д-з: Задняя медиальная грыжа диска L5/S1, 1,0 см
Каудально вдоль тела позвонкаS1 преимущественно в правом боковом кармане с компрес-й прав корешка S1 определяется секвестр, размерами 1,1*0,7*1,0 см
Состояние нормальное
Только не предлагайте дорогих, как в платных Клиниках , где сразу берут в оборот на 50-80 тыс рублей
Уже через это прошла,,, Ничего путного
Лечение я понимаю займет 1-1,5 года
Спасибо


----------



## abelar (13 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Ищу невролога*

...То есть в СПб специалистов нет?...


----------



## Ell (13 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Ищу невролога*

Специалисты в СПб есть и немало. 
А вот желание полноценно жить, не уповая на докторов, есть не у всех. Положительный результат, чаще всего, зависит от ответственности и желания самого пациента быть здоровым.


----------



## abelar (13 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Ищу невролога*



Лунана написал(а):


> не могу найти грамотного невролога.


Уважаемая ЛУНАНА. "Грамотные неврологи" свое с Вас уже получили...
Теперь совет "просто" невролога (бесплатно): в Вашем случае есть 2 варианта: 1. После консультации нейрохирурга при отсутствии жалоб - ничего не делать. Оставить все как есть. Носить корсет.
 Нельзя: спорт,огород, тяжести больше буханки хлеба! 
2. После консультации нейрохирурга, соглашаться на операциюaiwan


----------



## Лунана (13 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Ищу невролога*

Есть специалисты? Так подскажите,
почему надо клонить на мои убеждения о моем образе жизни 
Всего навсего адрес и ФИО врача , который Вам помог
Спасибо


----------

